
A Courting Peacock Can Shake Its Partner’s Head From Afar - dsr12
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/12/peacock-crests-are-vibration-sensors/578656/
======
vxNsr
If they get the funding for this from the government we'll be hearing about it
from some overzealous spending hawk congress person next EOY.

